

Oscar-awarded Movie Fonts 2013 - dnyanesh
http://www.linotype.com/en/6982/oscarawardedmoviefonts2013.html?PHPSESSID=951d21e93bf0d64e7af399a43725e0b2

======
shawnc
It's always interesting to me to see the fonts used for movies are often quite
common ones. Papyrus may be seen as the Avatar font now, but it's used a whole
lot more.

I like to start from a font and then change it up from there to give some
personality to a logo, while maintaining some familiarity (and piggybacking on
the expertise of those font designers too).

~~~
mc32
The Papyrus typeface seems to have been coopted to reflect religious
sentiment, to some extent. In other words, I've mostly seen it on some texts
with some kind of religious tones --a book, a flyer, etc. Not sure how that
happened.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
It makes sense given that most religions are founded upon very old texts in
very bad condition. Papyrus is a font designed to mimic very old / damaged
manuscripts.

------
eksith
This just drives home to me on why classic looking fonts are classic for a
reason. Les Miserables added rolling gradients and shadows to Antique Roman
and Django, of course, added a bit of grunge to Rockwell EB. Argo grunged up
Akzidenz and added the silhouette backdrop, but aside from that, most of these
fonts are pretty much as-is.

------
muzzamike
Interesting breakdown, but I think it's a little font-obsessed biased e.g.
"The artificial slab serif ITC Lubalin by Herb Lubalin not only embodies
stability, but also emanates a very special kind of amiability. "

I'd say the reason this font was chosen had a little more to do with the fact
that it looks very similar to most writing on old football jerseys. Sometimes
the reason something is chosen is much simpler than we (experts in that field)
want it to be.

~~~
xsmasher
That's interesting from a cultural perspective. Our feelings about fonts are
deeply rooted in culture.

The poster they show is NOT the one I've seen. The poster I've seen has a
handwriting typeface, and a diagram of a(n American) football play on it. I
doubt that diagram would mean much in non-football-playing countries.

[http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/posters/800/S/Silver-
Linings...](http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/posters/800/S/Silver-Linings-
Playbook-2012-movie-poster.jpg)

But the font they replaced it with (slab serif / ITC Lubalin) has "athletic"
connotations in the US - it's a classic "varsity letter" font. Does that
connotation carry over outside the US though?

------
tricolon
Jennifer Lawrence won Best Actress for her role in Silver Linings Playbook. So
why does this post (and its image) only refer to the movie as "Silver
Linings"?

~~~
chrisbolt
Looks like it's known as Silver Linings in Germany:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045658/releaseinfo#akas>

------
dnyanesh
I wanted to submit this on DN (Designer News) but found out that it requires
an invite code for registration.

------
jcampbell1
I dislike the word "font" used this way. It reads the same as "mp3s used in
oscar winning films". A font is the thing you buy or download, a typeface is
the shape of the letters.

~~~
arrrg
_Font_ used to refer to a _typeface_ in a single size. 9pt Helvetica Light
used to be a different font than 12pt Helvetica Light – while Helvetica Light
(in any size) and Helvetica Bold (in any size) are different typefaces.

That distinction used to make sense as those different fonts with different
sizes used to be physically different things.

With the advent of digital typography, that distinction doesn’t make any more
sense. Typefaces can be seamlessly scaled up and down, there really is no
longer even a need for an extra word for a typeface of a certain size. You
don’t need the 12pt Helvetica Light file or the 9pt Helvetica Light file. Font
and typeface became synonymous.

Now, given this history it makes sense to see _typeface_ as referring to the
abstract notion of the shapes of the letters and _font_ to the technical
implementation of the same, however, that distinction is hardly ever made and
there is even factually no wide gulf between the two meanings. It’s one and
the same and if you think it’s not, you are confused.

~~~
jcampbell1
I agree there is a ton of overlap. Much like there is overlap between mp3,
tracks, and song. My iPod has 1000 songs/tracks/mp3s is all correct. But
saying someone is a good font designer is as silly as calling a musician a
good mp3 writer.

~~~
arrrg
_Font_ never referred to a specific file or just files in general. In current-
day usage it‘s synonymous with _typeface_. That distinction is just non-
sensical. It’s a stupid ret-conning by annoying pedants.

